# Exportieren von Freehand MX-Dateien



## construction (27. Oktober 2004)

hallo

habe ein enormes problem mit dem export von vektorgrafiken. bei komplexen grafiken mit vielen pfaden und linsen- und verlaufsfüllungen geht freehand mx in die knie...ganz egal ob ich als .jpg oder .eps oder sonstwas exportieren möchte. arbeite mit einem mac g4 rechner, betriebssystem panther und arbeitsspeicher 640mb...das kann doch eigentlich nicht zuwenig sein für ne vektoranwendung. passiert auch wenn ich nur freehand mx geöffnet habe...hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen...kriege sonst meine photorealistischen grafiken nicht zum druck


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Oktober 2004)

Also zu deiner rechnerleistung kann ich dir jetzt mal nichts sagen, aberw arum machste nicht einfach Copy&Paste zu Photoshop, da kann es halt sein das du die Farben noch ein wenig anleichen mußt. Ich habe bisher nicht wirklich gute Erfahrungen mit dem direkten Export aus FH gemacht.

MFG


----------



## Night Vision Worker (29. Oktober 2004)

Welche Fehlermeldung erhälst du?!

..habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das es bei entsprechenden Dateien einfach eine Weile dauert - da kann man schonmal nen Kuchen backen, während der Export läuft..

..apropos: bewegt sich unten noch der Ladebalken?!


----------

